
You probably shouldn’t be using Kubernetes for your new startup - kjgkjhfkjf
https://dev.to/liquid_chickens/you-probably-shouldn-t-be-using-kubernetes-for-your-new-startup-2hj6
======
RocketSyntax
Thanks for sharing. I can see how it would be a big tribal knowledge magnet
and skillset to add to your payroll early on.

